# NEW SHOP IN DETROIT



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OPENED UP IN FALL 2008 STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS GOAL IS TO PUSH THE ENVELOPE OF CUSTOM PAINT AND FABRICATION! ALREADY DOING BUSINESS WITH WARNER BROS. AND OTHER COMPANIES BRINGN MOVIE MAKING TO THE D OUR MOTTO IS THERE IS NOTHING THAT CANT BE DONE WE DONT DO INSTALLS AND EVERYTHING WE DO IS HAND MADE AND ONE OF A KIND. HERE IS ONE OF OUT INIVATIVE INVENTIONS CALLED THE SUICIDE SHIFTER THAT GIVES YOU THAT HIGH STYLE CHOPPER LOOK IF YOUR A MINITRUCKER OR WE ALSO DO ON THE COLUMN OR ON THE CONSOLE SHIFTERS AS WELL BUT EVERY ONE IS HAND MADE ONE OF A KIND AND WE DONT MAKE ANYTHING TWICE SO EVERYTHING YOU GET MADE OR BUILT BY US IS ORIGINAL AND NOBODY ELSE WILL HAVE ONE. TO SEE MORE CHECK US OUT ON MYSPACE.COM/STRICTLYBUSINESSCUSTOMS . LOWRIDERS, MINITRUCKS,EUROS, 4X4S, OR ANYTHING YOU WANT MADE OUT OF METAL TELL US YOUR IDEA AND WE MAKE IT A REALITY.


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

what up were in the d are you at i want to check out the shop i saw that s-10 at the autorama like 2 years ago


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

nice.....LOOKS LIKE GOOD WORK POST MORE PICS HOMIES...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SHOP PICS 13000 SQ FT PICS ARE OF FABRICATION SIDE OF BUILDING PAINT SHOP NOT COMPLETE YET


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You need to post larger pics of your work. You should also edit your first post and stack your pics like you did in this last post.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I NEED A SET OF 4TON FULL STACKS ANYONE GOT SOME THEY WANNA GET RID OF?


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

i got a set but there not full stack


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

our on-line store complete with paypal will be up in a couple weeks with our hydraulic hose, all fittings, gauges, hardline, hardline bending tools and accessories.

been in the fitting and hose businees since i was a kid my grandfather started his company in 1974 out of his garage and now in 2009 one of the major hydraulic and pneumatic suppliers on the east coast. he only supplies the industrial world and doesnt want to go aftrmarket so here i am with my years of hydraulic and pneumatic experience branching off of the family business and starting my own to beat all pricing and control the aftermarket world. 4x4 steering, catipillar,lowriding,mini-truckin,etc. give us a chance and youll see how much we save you.....

HERES THE TRUTH...........

all the lowrider companies are buying their fittings and hoses from a supplier and marking it up to sell it to you to turn profit well i am one of those suppliers and in this economy everyone deserves the best product at the best price so by going through me your getting the direct price and cutting out the middle man. and you spend enough money on the pumps and batteries so why not try to save by going right to the source


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You should make it out to local shows/pinics for starters. Show&Go had their pinic yesterday for King of Detroit hop, thats a good place to start. If you want to be taken seriously you need to show and prove.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

good work bro. good 2 see people doing different stuff!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

looks good... now get it working, thats the fun part :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

I suggest you build a single or double pump g-body or impala.

that way people can relate and you can DRIVE it to the shows!!!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I AM DOING A STREET CAR NEXT WITH OUR NEW PUMP WE HAVE IN THE WORKS CALLED THE MIVIDO ITS JUST HARD TO JUGGLE FITTINGS AND HOSES, ANSWERING EMAILS AND PHONE CALLS AND YATTA YATTA WITH 2 PEOPLE BUT WE PLAN ON HAVING SOMETHING STREETABLE NEXT SUMMER


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14950638
> *
> 
> *


looks like those bars in the front will probably smack the ground if it is going to hop at all,,unless its going to be one of those that hops 30 inches and just lifts the rest of the way up,which is really gay so i hope thats not what it does


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

truck looks crazy, like Redz-o-saurus. but what was said above is right, streetable cars for promotion is a must. especially when you can get them to do the same thing!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1964 impala canadian







x frame first $200 takes it and ill throw in the upper a arms


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 1 2009, 07:11 PM~14950638
> *
> 
> *


i wanna see it in action


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

This is the video the midwest has been wiating for vol 14 roll'n it's all about the midwest baby holla at me if you want one.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

an interview from the woodward dream cruise


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL HAVE OVER 300 DIFFERENT PRODUCTS ON OUR LINE STORE INCLUDING A DO-IT YOURSELF AT HOME HARDLINE BENDING KIT WITH THE BENDER,HAND FLARE, 90 DEGREE ANGLE, AND A STEP BY STEP HOW TO BEND HARDLINE , A PNEUMATIC PISTON KIT TO CONVERT ANY OF YOUR PUMPS INTO A PISTON PUMP, AND PRE FLARED PIECES OF HARDLINE WITH THE FITTINGS AND SLEEVES ALREADY ATTACHED WHERE ALL YOU WIL HAVE TO DO IT BEND IT TO FIT TO NAME A FEW

ALSO WE WILL BE GIVING DISCOUNTS ON CERTAIN ORDERS
AS MUCH AS 75 PERCENT OFF LIST PRICING

STORE WILL BE ONLINE BY THE END OF SEPTEMBER..............


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PAYPAL IS UNDER [email protected] or send me your email and ill set it all up for you so you just have to click and pay...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IM SORRY I FORGOT TO INTRODUCE MYSELF MY NAME IS MICHAEL VITALE HERE IS MY PIC SO YOU KNOW WHOS TALKING TO YOU









MY BACKROUND AND EXPERIENCE IS AS FOLLOWS,,

-MASTERS DEGREE
HYDRAULICS,PNEUMATICS,ROBOTICS

-TRAINED WITH FAY BUTLER MASTER METAL FABRICATOR AND THE MENTOR OF JESSE JAMES FOR 14 DAYS

-NUMEROUS AWARDS FOR BEST FABRICATION AND BEST LOWRIDER 

-2 YEARS MACHINE TECHNOLOGY 

-GRANDFATHER STARTED FITTING AND HOSE COMPANY OUT OF HIS GARAGE IN 1974 AND IS ONE OF THE LARGEST SUPPLIERS OF HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC FITTING,HOSES,AND EQUIPMENT ON THE EAST COAST NEXT TO PARKER


-FAMILY BUSINESS FATHER,MOTHER,UNCLES ALL IN THE HYDRAULIC INDUSTRY

-GREW UP HANGING OUT IN THAT SHOP MY WHOLE CHILDHOOD MAKING HOSES AT 9 YEARS OLD 

-DURING COLLEGE I WAS A HYDRAULIC PIPEFITTER WORKING FULL TIME AND WAS THE YOUNGEST PIPING LEADER IN CHARGE OF A 25 MAN CREW THAT DESIGNED THE HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC CIRCUIT FOR THE CHRYSLER PT CRUISER ENGINE ASSEMBLY LINE AT 21 YEARS OLD AND IN MY FOUR YEARS PIPEFITTING AND BENDING HARDLINE I HAVE OVER 14000 DOCUMENTED HOURS IN THE HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC INDUSTRIAL FIELD

-BOUGHT A METAL FINISHING BUSINESS IN 2002 IN DOWNTOWN DETROIT WHERE WE DEBURRED, AND POLISHED AUTOMOTIVE PARTS FOR THE BIG THREE AND WAS PART OF THE METAL FINISHING PROCESS

-SOLD BUSINESS AND MACHINERY IN 2007 BUT KEPT 13000SQ FOOT BUILDING THAT NOW I OWN THE BUILDING AND THE LAND AND I ACQUIRED IT FOR THE YEARS I WAS OPERATIONAL

-WENT BACK TO THE FAMILY BUSINESS SHORTLY AFTER BUT LOWRIDING WAS MY PASSION AND HYDRAULICS AND PNUMATICS WAS ALL I KNEW AND WAS IN MY BLOOD AND WANTED TO DO SOMETHING ON MY OWN

-HENCE THE NAME STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS WAS BORN AND I BRANCHED OFF OF THE FAMILY BUSINESS TO COMBINE MY HYDRAULIC HOSE AND ITTING KNOWLEDGE TO SUPPLY THE INDUSTRY WITH THE BEST PRICES AND TO PUSH THE ENVELOPE OF MY SKILLS AS A FABRICATOR AND METAL FORMER TO CREATE AND BUILD HAND MADE METAL CREATIONS AND VEHICLES.

RIGHT NOW MY GOAL IS TO GET MY ONLINE STORE WITH ALL MY HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC FITTINGS,HOSES, AND COMPONENTS OUT TO THE PUBLIC AND SUPPLY THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY WITH THE BEST PRICING AND GREAT SERVICE AND ON THE BACK BURNER IN THE WORKS IS MY OWN LINE OF LOWRIDER HYDRAULIC PARTS WHICH I HOPE BY SUMMER OF 2010 I WILL BE RELEASING MY FIRST PUMP CALLED THE MIVIDO AS LONG AS PATENTING PROCESSES GO SMOOTHLY AND IN THE MEAN TIME I WILL START TALKING ABOUT THE THEORIES OF HYDRAULICS AND DISCUSS AND TELL ALL OF THE SECRETS AND THE POSITIVES AND NEGATIVES OF THE LOWRIDER GATE PUMP AND I DO THIS BECAUSE NOBODY WAS AROUND TO HELP ME OR POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION WHEN IT CAN TO BUILDING A SETUP OR HOW TO FIX A SETUP OR HOW TO HIT BACK BUMPER OR THE TRICKS THAT PEOPLE DO TO GET THE MAX OUT OF THEIR PUMP. AND MY TEETER TAUGHTER OUTLOOK IN BULDING A HOPPER.

NOTE; IF YOUR GOING TO COME ONTO MY PAGE AND READ WHAT I HAVE TO SAY THATS GREAT BUT PLEASE DO NOT LEAVE NEGATIVE COMMENTS OR TALK SHIT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING YOU DONT LIKE THEN PM ME AND SAY IT I AM COMING AT EVERYONE REAL AND SHOWING RESPECT AND I JUST WOULD LIKE THE SAME IN RETURN. AND WHETHER YOU WANT TO ARGUE OR DISAGREE WITH ME ABOUT SOMETHING I SAY I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT AND YOU CAN CALL ME AND WE CAN DISCUSS IT OVER THE PHONE


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck with da business homie and what is da price on parts


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

price list not completed yet but message me for fittings and hoses and as soon as we are online with the store ill let ya know


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IMG]http://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/STRICTLYBUSINESSCUSTOMS/Hydraulic-fitting-A3d7e8.jpg[/IMG]































LOWEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY............
PM FOR PRICING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Before i go to the beginning lets define what is hydraulics and what is pressure. Hydraulics is the ability to move fluid n'any and all directions on a load and make that load perform work.pressure IS caused by a resistance to a load. Now in lowriding and hopping,dancing application start off by saying to yourself,how much is the load i am trying to move and what is my load.well alot of people go by weight of the vehicle and the answer is your load is your coil spring.but before we go into the coil spring your have to choose your coil. Now the weight of the vehicle becomes relavant because do you want to lay low,dp you want to back bumper,or lay kinda low and get a little air. And what is the sole purpose of the coil and the front suspension? To trap energy created by the pumps pressure and releasing that energy against the weight of the vehicle. Which brings me to my first tip....

1 ton equals 2000lbs
So find out your weight of your vehicle and once you have that fugure conclude the following..

If my car weighs 3500lbs what coil tob coil do i want to use?

Well now that we know that 1 ton equals 2000lbs
And lets say you choose a 3 ton spring take the hydraulics out of the equation for a second and think 3tons equals 6000lbs which means that it would take 6000lbs of pressure to compress that coil fully so you know if you car is 3500 pounds.and driving the vehicle down the road every time you hit a bump you have 3500lbs of force pushing against that 6000 pounds.my point is that the less the vehicle weight and the bigger the coil the ruffer the ride. But for back bumpering and gettn air you want the biggest ton coil you can get but not to big because now we have to find out first what our pressure is coming from our pump to be cont.....


Piston pump tip......

There is a problem with the design of the piston pump which is as you hit the motor the plate or bladder forces the oil into the pump chamber and stays there until the fluid returns and forces it back creating a beach ball affect... Well what happens on that return you causing backpressure because pressure IS caused by a resistance to a load and load being that bladder or piston plate. And that in turn is changing the velocity and thickness of your oil which is lowering the displacment of your pump and knocking down its duty cycle. How do we fix that? Tune in tomm and ill tell you secret tip 1


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

caint wait for the web site to be done, sounds like its gonna be great :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I CALL THIS THE BULLYDOG.....................


HERES THE SECRET TIP TO SOLVE THE PISTON PROBLEM AND MAKE IT PERFORM TRMENDOUSLY BETTER AND I DREW A PIC SO EVERYONE COULD SEE HOW IT WORKS











THE WHOLE POINT TO THIS IS PICTURE YOU ACTING AS THE COMPRESSED AIR INSIDE THE PISTON PUMP AND PICTURE THE PLATE INSIDE ACTING AS A WALL NOW YOUR BODY CREATES A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FORCE SO IF YOU STOOD IN FRONT OF THAT WALL AND JUST STRUCK IT BY JUST EXTENDING YOUR ARM YOU GONNA HIT IT WITH A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FORCE. JUST LIKE THE AMOUNT OF PSI YOU PUT IN THE PISTON PUMP EVERY TIME YOU HIT IT SHOVES THE FLUID WITH A CERTAIN AMOUNT BEHIND IT. NOW GO BACK TO YOU AND THE WALL BY JUST EXTENDING YOUR ARM OUT YOUR GIVING A FIXED PSI RATING AS YOU HIT THE WALL JUST LIKE THE PLATE SHOVING THE OIL FORWARD INTO THE PUMPHEAD RIGHT....... NOW WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU COULD GET A RUNNING START AT THAT WALL AND THEN STRIKE IT,YOU WOULD CREATE A HELL OF ALOT OF FORCE MORE THAN EXTENDING YOUR ARM OUT SO MY DEVELOPMENT DOES TWO THINGS YOU ARE MOVING THAT PLATE INSIDE BACK AND FORTH WITH THE NITROGEN SO WHEN YOU HIT THAT BURST OF NITROGEN IS POUNDING ON THAT PLATE SHOVING IT INTO THE PUMPHEAD MORE AND YOUR EXHAUSTING THAT COMPRESSED AIR AS YOU DUMP AND THE FLUID COMING CACK IS FREE FLOWING AND PUSHING THE PISTON ALL THE WAY BACK AND NOT FIGHTING ANY RESISTANCE AND NOT CHANGING VELOCITY,THICKNESS, AND ELIMINATEING BACKPRESSURE AND KEEPING YOUR PUMP MOVING IN A CIRCLE WITH THE PISTON AS IT SHOULD BE

BUT THERES A COUPLE MORE THINGS TO FIQURE OUT TO MAKE THIS WORK PROPERLY OR YOU WILL BE WASTIING YOUR TIME AND RUINING PARTS FOR INSTANCE ONE OF THEM BEING THE NITROGEN INJECTING INTO THE PUMP HAS TO BE TIMED PERFECTLY AND GO IN AND HIT THAT PLATE AT THE PERFECT TIME JUST BEFORE THE HYDRAULIC MOTOR STARTS TO TURN SO IF YOU CAN FIGURE THAT OUT COOL. BUT THERES A FEW MORE BESIDES THAT.. I CANT TELL YOU GUYS EVERYTHING!LOL


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I CALL THIS THE BULLYDOG.....................


HERES THE SECRET TIP TO SOLVE THE PISTON PROBLEM AND MAKE IT PERFORM TRMENDOUSLY BETTER AND I DREW A PIC SO EVERYONE COULD SEE HOW IT WORKS











THE WHOLE POINT TO THIS IS PICTURE YOU ACTING AS THE COMPRESSED AIR INSIDE THE PISTON PUMP AND PICTURE THE PLATE INSIDE ACTING AS A WALL NOW YOUR BODY CREATES A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FORCE SO IF YOU STOOD IN FRONT OF THAT WALL AND JUST STRUCK IT BY JUST EXTENDING YOUR ARM YOU GONNA HIT IT WITH A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF FORCE. JUST LIKE THE AMOUNT OF PSI YOU PUT IN THE PISTON PUMP EVERY TIME YOU HIT IT SHOVES THE FLUID WITH A CERTAIN AMOUNT BEHIND IT. NOW GO BACK TO YOU AND THE WALL BY JUST EXTENDING YOUR ARM OUT YOUR GIVING A FIXED PSI RATING AS YOU HIT THE WALL JUST LIKE THE PLATE SHOVING THE OIL FORWARD INTO THE PUMPHEAD RIGHT....... NOW WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU COULD GET A RUNNING START AT THAT WALL AND THEN STRIKE IT,YOU WOULD CREATE A HELL OF ALOT OF FORCE MORE THAN EXTENDING YOUR ARM OUT SO MY DEVELOPMENT DOES TWO THINGS YOU ARE MOVING THAT PLATE INSIDE BACK AND FORTH WITH THE NITROGEN SO WHEN YOU HIT THAT BURST OF NITROGEN IS POUNDING ON THAT PLATE SHOVING IT INTO THE PUMPHEAD MORE AND YOUR EXHAUSTING THAT COMPRESSED AIR AS YOU DUMP AND THE FLUID COMING CACK IS FREE FLOWING AND PUSHING THE PISTON ALL THE WAY BACK AND NOT FIGHTING ANY RESISTANCE AND NOT CHANGING VELOCITY,THICKNESS, AND ELIMINATEING BACKPRESSURE AND KEEPING YOUR PUMP MOVING IN A CIRCLE WITH THE PISTON AS IT SHOULD BE

BUT THERES A COUPLE MORE THINGS TO FIQURE OUT TO MAKE THIS WORK PROPERLY OR YOU WILL BE WASTIING YOUR TIME AND RUINING PARTS FOR INSTANCE ONE OF THEM BEING THE NITROGEN INJECTING INTO THE PUMP HAS TO BE TIMED PERFECTLY AND GO IN AND HIT THAT PLATE AT THE PERFECT TIME JUST BEFORE THE HYDRAULIC MOTOR STARTS TO TURN SO IF YOU CAN FIGURE THAT OUT COOL. BUT THERES A FEW MORE BESIDES THAT.. I CANT TELL YOU GUYS EVERYTHING!LOL


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEEDBACK WE ARE A LITTLE BEHIND SCHEDULE ON LAUNCHING THE ONLINE FITTING AND HOSE STORE BUT WILL BE KEEPING LAY IT LOW POSTED ON THE ONLINE STORE AND INFORMATION ON THE MIVIDO PUMP


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IMPALA FRAME IS SOLD.......................


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

now back to what i was talking about now that we know about what we need our front suspension to do we have to fiqure out a couple things to plan our setup

1. what is the weight of the vehicle and the load our cylinder is working against?

2.we want the biggest coil and the most travel in that suspension so that we can trap that energy and release it aginst the vehicles weight
translation--- if you have you front end chained which is a muss what you want to do it fiqure out how much your suspension travels all the way up and all the way down with and without the coil spring then however your gonna fabricate your front end you want to put a full stack or as much as you can in that front end with the strongest coil you can get and have at least 2 to 3 inches of travel and once your at that point your suspension is finshed but obviously if your not chainned or have the proper stress points strengthened your gonna break it because once again your trapping energy within the suspension and releasing it and why do we want the biggest ton coil?
well if you trapped a 3ton coil in your front suspension with a pressure of x lets say and could measure that trapped energy in pounds per square inch then you took that three ton out and put a five ton and did the same you will trap and build more energy fighting against the 5ton then the three ton because so which one obviously when being released against the vehicles weight is gonna go higher? the five ton because youve created more energy in your suspension 

3. how do we know our pressure from our pump?
putting a glycerine filled gauge will measure your psi our your pump once you have that fiqure you can fiqure out the following..

if our pump puts out 3500psi
a three ton spring takes 6.000psi to compress fully
a five ton takes 10,000 psi to compress fully

so we know that our pump is gonna create some trapped energy but not enough to compress either coil fully but as we hop the centrifical force with the weight of the vehicle coming downward might compress the coil fully and thats fine but we our goal is to trap as much energy in that front suspension as we can from the first hit of the switch so that we hit back bumper quicker and on a few hits of the switch so the more energy you can create the higher you will go on each hit and you wont have to hit the swich more than a few times before you smack bumper 
to be continued........


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*ttt for the homie... he knows his shit... wanna see that movido pump in action....

cant wait to see your s10 on action* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HAND MADE HATERVISION BRACKET.........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

renderings for our 4 door longbed chevy dually shop truck "DRAGZILLA"


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember a long long time ago at a show in NJ I saw this crazey ass car, it was a orange civic with a motorcycle front end and some crazey rear end and it was off the hook. I cant remember the shops name that built it but it said ''If You Dream It We cAn Build It'' Was that your guys creation?


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

No that wasnt us sorry but ive seen this vehicle and its sick n'the dick like gonneria


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MORE DRAGZILLA renderings

tailgate


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pics of our 20000 sq ft fitting and hose warehouse we have plenty of stock from fittings to hoses to hardline pm me for info


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

we have more inventory than all of the lowrider companies combined fittings,hoses,hardline, the lowest prices in the u.s.a. and made in the u.s.a.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

JUST LIKE THERE IS COOL CARS AND CCE HYDRAULICS WE RE STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS AND DETROIT FLUID POWER

DETROIT FLUID POWER.........
OUR WAREHOUSE ALMOST ORGANIZED AND COMPLETE THEN WE WILL BE LAUCHING THE ONLINE STORE THEN CONTINUING ON WITH OUR FIRST PRODUCT TO COME FROM OUR OWN LINE OF LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS CALLED THE MIVIDO PUMP 

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS.......
RADICAL HOPPER ALMOST DIALED IN AND READY TO COMPETE IN 2010
SHOP DUALLY CALLED DRAGZILLA IN THE WORKS
STREET CAR MURDER GO ROUND AND MY RADICAL AIR DANCER "THE TUMBLER" SUMMER 2010


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

good luck with everything. i m going to rebuild my pontiac this winter and will definately be coming thru. got to support that detroit local business.

plus it obviously sounds like you know your hydraulic science. thanks for posting up some of your tips. really good info.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

DISPLAY CASE HATERVISION BRACKET ALMOST DONE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

AIR RIDE MANIFOLDS TO RUN MULTIPLE LINES OR GIVE YOU A NICE CLEAN LOOK THEY ARE ALL ANODIZED 5 DIFFERENT COLORS, AND MANY DIFFERENT PORT SIZES AND LENGHTS PM FOR QUOTE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HOW THE PUMPHEAD WORKS.............


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

AIR RIDE SUSPENSION ON BATMOBILE BUILT BY US


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IM GONNA START POSTING REAL SAMPLES OF OUR PARTS FOR OUR ONLINE STORE SO ITS EASY TO FIQURE OUT AND TO SHOW YOU HOW WE HAVE THE LOWEST PRICE AROUND BY SHOWING YOU THE COMPETITIORS PRICE 

THIS IS THE SB16-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 16 - 08 - 08 S


16 MEANS STRAIGHT FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $4.95 EA
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $6.50 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $6.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $3.96 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

uffin: good luck holmes


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB22-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 22 - 08 - 08 S


22 MEANS 90 DEGREE FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $6.95
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $7.50 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $7.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $5.50 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the prices...

Who makes these fittings? (brand name)


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB15-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 15 - 08 - 08 S


15 MEANS UNION FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS DONT SELL
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS DONT SELL
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $6.00 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $4.02 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB24-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 24 - 08 S


24 MEANS 37 DEGREE T FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE FOURTH NUMBER CALLS OUT THE LAST PART OF THE TEE FITTING LABELED AS 3 WHICH IS ALSO 1/2 INCH
THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $ does not offer
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $ 7.00 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $ 7.00 EA PLUS 4.00 FOR CHROME 
HI-LOW HYDRAULICS $ 5.25 EA 

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA

ALL OF OUR FITTINGS THE PRICE INCLUDES CHROME


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HATERVISION BRACKET METAL FINISHED AND READY FOR CHROME...


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 19 2009, 09:00 AM~15126079
> *
> -TRAINED WITH FAY BUTLER MASTER METAL FABRICATOR AND THE MENTOR OF JESSE JAMES FOR 14 DAYS
> 
> *


was that a typo or were you on monster garadge :cheesy: :cheesy: 

P.S. keep up the good work


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CUSTOM MANIFOLD BLOCKS.....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS $10EA PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SBST06S-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SBST06S - 08 S


ST06S MEANS STRAIGHT THREAD O-RING ALLEN HEAD

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE MALE END ON THE PLUG WHICH IS 08
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
PRO HOPPER $2.50 EA
CCE HYDRAULICS $5.95 EA
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $9.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 1.58 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SBST06-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SBST06 - 08 S


ST06 MEANS STRAIGHT THREAD O-RING HEX HEAD

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE MALE END ON THE PLUG WHICH IS 08
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC









PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
PRO HOPPER $ DOES NOT SELL
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOES NOT SELL
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $DOES NOT SELL
PARKER $8.00 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 1.60 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC11 SERIES WHICH IS NPT MALE PIPE THREAD TO NPT MALE PIPE STRAIGHT FITTING

SIZES AVAILABLE 
04-04 
06-04 
06-06 
08-06 
08-08 
12-06 
12-08
12-12 
16-08 
16-12 
16-16

THE PIC SHOWN IS OF THE SBC11-08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH NPT TP 1/2 INCH NPT 











PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08-08.......
CCE HYDRAULICS $4.95 EA
PRO HOPPER $3.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $6.00 EA
MORE BOUNCE $6.00 EA
HI -LOW $3.89 EA
PARKER $5.75 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $2.38 EA 


--------------------

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS
6609 MACK AVE
DETROIT,MI 48207

PAYPAL UNDER STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC10 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A FEMALE NPT PIPE THREAD TO FEMALE NPT PIPE THREAD COUPLING

AVAILABLE SIZES
06 - 06
08 - 08
12 - 12
16 - 16

THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SBC10 -08-08
WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH FEMALE PIPE TO 1/2INCH FEMALE PIPE









PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT SELL 
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT SELL
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT SELL
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT SELL
HI -LOW $ 3.79 EA
PARKER $ 6,50 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 2.87 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PROJECT
Twist of fate 
Hand made and twisted trailing arms and wishbone for my customer in Quebec,Canada
Pics coming soon.....
Hand made twisted lower trailing arms $400

Hand made twisted wishbone. $500


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SB23 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A 37 DEGREE FLARE TO A NPT MALE THREAD 45 FITTING

AVAILABLE SIZES
04 - 04
06 - 04
06 - 06
06 - 08
08 - 04
08 - 06
08 - 08
08 - 12
10 - 06
10 - 08
10 - 10
10 - 12
12 - 06
12 - 08
12 - 10
12 - 12
12 - 16
16 - 08
16 - 10
16 - 12
16 - 16

THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SB23 -08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2 INCH 37 DEGREE FLARE TO 1/2 INCH NPT MALE PIPE 45 FITTING










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT SELL 
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT SELL
BLACK MAGIC $ 9.00 EA
MORE BOUNCE $ 9.00 EA
HI -LOW $ 5.50 EA
PARKER $ 7.65 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA

THAT IS A "BLOWOUT" PRICE HALF OF WHAT BLACK MAGIC AND MORE BOUNCE SELLS THIS SAME FITTING FOR ..........GREAT QUALITY,GREAT SERVICE, GREAT PRICES ONLY AT STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOM MODEL VANESSA WITH OUR BODYDROPPED RANGER......................


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Sep 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14964751
> *i wanna see it in action
> *


yep


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Continuing on from page three what we want to do is trap as much energy in our from our suspension and release that energy against the weight of the vehicle. now common sense will tell you the more energy you trap, the higher and quicker the vehicle will get airborne. and now we go into our main source of power .....the pump

the lowrider gates pump in industrial terms is known as a fixed displacement pump. that means that every time you hit you switch that pump puts out that the same psi,gpm,and flow. and as your battery power lowers and your oil starts to heat up your losing all three things (psi,gpm,and flow).so we want to get our car to hit bumper as fast and with the least amount of hits possible. so we need all our math and need these fiqures before we can go further

what does our vehicle weigh?
what size coil our we usuing and how much psi does it take to compress that coil fully?
what is the output of out pump in psi on full power?

once youve determined and have your fiqures you can easily fiqure the following.....

if i have a cutlass that weighs 3500 psi and im usuing a three ton coil and my one pumps puttn out 4500 psi i know that my three ton will not sandwich because my pump doesnt have enough force to compress it fully and cause it takes 6000 psi to compress that coil fully but the centrifical force coming down with the vehicles weight is gonna probably compress it fully and once that happens i cant create any more energy and hence the vehicle wont go any higher. but if i use a 5 ton coil which would take 10,000lbs to compress now i know my vehicle probably wont compress it and itll trap more and more energy each time i land and throw that cutlass up higher on each hit than that three ton.. my point

tip 2.....................................
on any vehicle run the biggest ton coil you can fit with the most turns with 2 to 4 inches of travel but it will hurt you if your not creating enough psi by the pump but once you know your pumps psi you know exactly what the max ton coil you can run in your ride where its not gonna hurt you or add another pump or more batteries to build more psi out of the pump to compress that five ton

REMEMBER OUR GOAL IS TO TAKE MAX POWER FROM THAT PUMP AND TRAP THAT ENERGY IN THE FRONT SUSPENSION AND RELEASE IT! SO WTH THE BIGGEST COIL , AGAINST A LIGHTER VEHICLE , WILL LEAP THE HIGHEST AND WITH LESS HITS SMASH BUMPER HARD...........

but theres more we need the speed of our cylinder to play a major part of our equation.. to be cont.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 16 2009, 09:20 PM~15382819
> *CUSTOM MANIFOLD BLOCKS.....
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do the blocks in customer supplied layouts?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes we can do custom blocks per customer request we have full cnc and machine shop accessability


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HAND MADE CEMENT SKULLS 6 INCH DIAMETER MOUNT THEM ANYWHERE

$14.99 EA PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I HAVE 8 BLACK MAX BRASS 1/2 INCH AIRRIDE VALVES I REBUILT FOR SALE AND 2 2500 DOUBLE HALF INCH PORTED BAGS FIRESTONE TYPE FOR SALE AS WELL 

$25 A VALVE
$40 EACH BAG 

WILL POST PICS TOMMORROW..........


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 28 2009, 12:38 PM~15493437
> *HAND MADE CEMENT SKULLS 6 INCH DIAMETER MOUNT THEM ANYWHERE
> 
> $14.99 EA PLUS SHIPPING
> ...


............. are these hallow on the inside and how much would it be shipped to 54952


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL BE STARTING OUR BUILD OF A 1985 CUTLASS WE ARE CALLING "THE RINGMASTER" FOR DETROITS OWN INSANE CLOWN POSSE STARTING 11/10/09


WILL HAVE ITS OWN TOPIC ON THE HYDRAULICS FORUM AND THE STEP BY STEP 

VEHICLE PLANS INCLUDE


4 BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMPS
WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME
14 X 7 100 SPOKE KNOCKOFFS
5 TON SPRINGS
8 INCH FRONT CYLINDERS
20 INCH REAR CYLINDERS
16 DIE HARD DEEP CYCLE 1200 CCA GEL BATTERIES
ONE OFF PAINT JOB 
HAND MADE INTERIOR
SUICIDE SHIFTER
CHROMED OUT V6
OUR NEW SPINNING EXHAUST COVERS
TONS OF AIRBRUSHED MURALS
COMPLETELY CHROMED AND POWDERCOATED UNDERCARRIAGE
SUICIDE BATTERY RACK WITH SPINNING HYDRAULIC PUMPS
STAY TUNED..................


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 31 2009, 11:17 PM~15525738
> *STEP
> 
> VEHICLE PLANS INCLUDE
> ...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 31 2009, 09:17 PM~15525738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 
why would you put 16 batteries in it :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 31 2009, 09:17 PM~15525738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!?!?! NO FAYGO LOGO DOWN THE SIDE OF THE QUARTERS


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I GUESS YOU GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE ONLY 10 BATTERIES WILL RUN THE JUICE THE REST ARE FOR MY DARK CARNIVAL CIRCUS TRICKS.....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

ttt,,, get that truck working yet?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 1 2009, 06:24 PM~15529928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a fool ****!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 26 2009, 06:08 PM~15471725
> *Continuing on from page three what we want to do is trap as much energy in our from our suspension and release that energy against the weight of the vehicle. now common sense will tell you the more energy you trap, the higher and quicker the vehicle will get airborne. and now we go into our main source of power .....the pump
> 
> the lowrider gates pump in industrial terms is known as a fixed displacement pump. that means that every time you hit you switch that pump puts out that the same psi,gpm,and flow. and as your battery power lowers and your oil starts to heat up your losing all three things (psi,gpm,and flow).so we want to get our car to hit bumper as fast and with the least amount of hits possible. so we need all our math and need these fiqures before we can go further
> ...



I don't wanna sound like a hater, but we've all heard this story over and over again. And its allways from someone with a little industrial hydraulics background that thinks they are gunna revolutionize the sport of lowrider/hoping. And than they get all crazy with math and formulas and techno mumbo jumbo, meanwhile, they don't even realize when they make comments about 3 and 4 ton springs, thinking thats these #s actually translate to anything, its just makes them look like they don't know whats really going on. Lets see that truck actually leave the ground without smashing those front lower brackets, and maybe people will start to listen. We don't wanna hear what your going to do, we wanna see you do it. Than, sell it. not the other way around.

sorry, but someone had to say it...


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Westside. i basically put this guy on the same level as the andrewh guy.

2 people that just talk all sorts of garbage that nobody reads and 95% of the people just keep scrolling DOWN or UP when they see 1 of these guys reply.


and no lowrider is complete without 5 TON SPRINGS in a g-body and OUR NEW SPINNING EXHAUST COVERS!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im from here and never seen the truck once, and i go to all the shows. i dont know the guy to pass judgment on him, he may be a cool dood, he may be a front. who knows till he brings something out. but ill agree with the other dood. you shood have built something to represent your knowledge before you came in here trying to teach us. but hey.....hope to see you out here homie


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol I understand your comment and I know this sport is guilty till proven innocent and I guess I can't make everyone happy but I try and noones seen me yet but you will n 2010


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

bring that truck to the carlcasper show in feb.2010 so we can see what it do!!!


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 2 2009, 03:59 PM~15539983
> *bring that truck to the carlcasper show in feb.2010 so we can see what it do!!!
> *


yea wat he said... :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I DO HAVE IT PLANNED TO GO TO CARL CASPER DONT KNOW WHAT DATE IN FEB. CAUSE THERES A GREAT SHOW IN DETROIT IN FEB. SO IF IT DOESNT INTERFERE I PLAN ON BEING THERE


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15541662
> *I DO HAVE IT PLANNED TO GO TO CARL CASPER DONT KNOW WHAT DATE IN FEB. CAUSE THERES A GREAT SHOW IN DETROIT IN FEB. SO IF IT DOESNT INTERFERE I PLAN ON BEING THERE
> *



feb 19, 20, 21 is casper homie :biggrin:

autorama is the following weekend....

no excuses... be there :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15538654
> *Lol I understand your comment and I know this sport is guilty till proven innocent and I guess I can't make everyone happy but I try and noones seen me yet but you will n 2010
> *


I'm not trying to come down hard on ya homie, but if you think a 3 ton spring atcually means it takes 3 tons of pressure to crush it, and the same with a 4 ton, than you need to start over, cuz Idon't think theres that much science in it. Everyones (diff hydro companies) idea of a 3 and 4 ton is not the same. You can try and figure it out on paper as much as you like, but until you actually start trying some of these combos out, your spinnin wheels.

The last "hydraulic" expert I tried talking to about hopin and shit basically said we were ALL wasting our time with these style pumps, and that he could build an accum. settup that would basically flip the car with one hit. But that woudln't be hopin would it?

Keep pluggin away though homie, I'm not tryin to stop you from makin somethin happen! And your killin'em with the fitting prices!


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 31 2009, 09:17 PM~15525738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In my best monster truck voice "Sunday Sunday Sunday"


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

oh shit people are talking carl casper.......I CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

DID HE SAY 4 PISTON PUMPS :scrutinize: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15551233
> *I'm not trying to come down hard on ya homie, but if you think a 3 ton spring atcually means it takes 3 tons of pressure to crush it, and the same with a 4 ton, than you need to start over, cuz Idon't think theres that much science in it.  Everyones (diff hydro companies) idea of a 3 and 4 ton is not the same.  You can try and figure it out on paper as much as you like, but until you actually start trying some of these combos out, your spinnin wheels.
> 
> The last "hydraulic" expert I tried talking to about hopin and shit basically said we were ALL wasting our time with these style pumps, and that he could build an accum. settup that would basically flip the car with one hit. But that woudln't be hopin would it?
> ...


Just butting in . But where are all you others guy's Degree! I personaly would'nt make comments thats going to make me look like an ass in the future. It's all Hate. We'll all see when he's ready. He didnt build that bitch for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Nov 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15606192
> *Just butting in . But where are all you others guy's Degree! I personaly would'nt make comments thats going to make me look like an ass in the future. It's all Hate. We'll all see when he's ready. He didnt build that bitch for nothing. :biggrin:
> *


He made his point without being a dick. I don't see how his post has anything to do with being a hater. To be hated you have to first accomplish something. The truck needs to perform or it has been built for nothing. If the day comes that it does what it was built for then there may be haters. Right now we are just non- believers.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok. Im just down for anybody thats trying to ride and enjoy the lifestyle. I see these days everybodys got something to say negatively about what someone else is doing thats all. I admire your work you get out there and ride. I ride no matter what my cars do, long as the switches work that is :biggrin: See you on the streets
and you will see me.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WRAPPED AND EXTENDED A -ARMS METAL FINISHED 

$450 WITH CORE
THIS ARE FOR A REGAL


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 31 2009, 11:17 PM~15525738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Updates :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Job pushed back till Bang Boom Pow tour is finished


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 14 2009, 05:49 AM~15975180
> *Job pushed back till Bang Boom Pow tour is finished
> *


 :uh: i know someone who knows ICP and had them call them about this build......they said your full of shit......so whats really going on buddy? :scrutinize:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont worry bout it homie as soon as i start ill put pics here and there up for you and outhopu to hate on i know how bad you guys must be itchin your naddins


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15977046
> *Dont worry bout it homie as soon as i start ill put pics here and there up for you and outhopu to hate on i know how bad you guys must be itchin your naddins
> *


I'm not hatin, just statin I had confirmation. Yes outhopu is my homie but so far I've givin u the benifit of the doubt cuz I don't know u. I haven't posted one bad thing about u yet. So relax.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im cool man i treat people how i want to be treated and anyone that has bought from me,had something built by me,or knows me from regal jay to some of the westside majestics knows im an honest guy and the real deal.i will say this one last time i am not trying to compete either with my radical hopper or with anything else i do.there is no number 1 in this sport or ever will be and i have no reason to lie or put my shop rep on the line and nobody gave me nothing and ive worked hard to get this far and i just want to work and do my thing and im sorry cause i dont know you either and im sure your a cool kat


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 14 2009, 02:03 PM~15978671
> *Im cool man i treat people how i want to be treated and anyone that has bought from me,had something built by me,or knows me from regal jay to some of the westside majestics knows im an honest guy and the real deal.i will say this one last time i am not trying to compete either with my radical hopper or with anything else i do.there is no number 1 in this sport or ever will be and i have no reason to lie or put my shop rep on the line and nobody gave me nothing and ive worked hard to get this far and i just want to work and do my thing and im sorry cause i dont know you either and im sure your a cool kat
> *


some beg to differ


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont trust anyone, all lowriders who want something from you will fuck u


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

I think we need a group hug...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

what up yo? sorry i couldn't get a you a few weeks back ive been super busy. anyways ttt for a down to earth rider.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Dec 14 2009, 04:26 PM~15978901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I detect some bitterness there Jimmy.


All I did was ask a question dam. :dunno:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

In conclusion; That bitch was built for nothing.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> In conclusion; That bitch was built for nothing.


Damn I remember following this thread. Never seen it show up anywhere. What happened?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Damn I remember following this thread. Never seen it show up anywhere. What happened?


It just never came out to hop anybody. No pumps dropped and they did like 2 cars. Dude stayed with Parker fittings and hoses though :dunno:you'd just expect bmh or hydroholic type impact with all the shit talking


----------

